# Build from trash



## olevince (May 20, 2017)

I saved the varsity from the garbage man and paid five bucks for the collegiate at a yard sale. Added a different chain ring a spring seat from an old Schwinn and some black hand grips. Cleaned and greased all the bearings and hubs. Bike is really comfortable and rides great!


----------



## Big Moe (May 21, 2017)

Cool, I like it.


----------



## marching_out (May 21, 2017)

Love it! I'm trying to think outside the box with things like this. There's a to of ten speeds out there waiting to have a new life.


----------



## bikecrazy (May 21, 2017)

That's what I call re-cycling!......................sorry


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 29, 2017)

I think it's great that you took someone's discarded items and turned them in to something that you can use and enjoy. It's a good looking functional rider also. Good job!


----------



## Scribble (May 30, 2017)

Good save !


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 2, 2017)

looks just like the one I picked up a while back. green and everything. I wanted to do the same thing but mine was too big for me, so I cut it up and stretched it out and made a chopper out of it. thinking of going with fat 24" tires.


----------

